# Is my crypt already converted to submerse?



## Reediculous_nanotank (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi all,

I just bought a cryptocoryne undulata "broad leaves" and I am unsure if it already converted to its submerse form or not. 

It is a tropica plant and it was in water when I bought it, but it had gotten to the store the same day I bought it. At tropica was it likely grown emerse? I assume this would be the case, but I am curious because the plant isn't behaving the way I expected.

The plant has become more upright since I placed it in my tank, and the leaves have become more wavy, but no major die-back has occured yet, and it has been a couple of days. It also feels like it has already rooted itself somewhat because it is much more firmly placed in the substrate.


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

So far all plants which I bought from a store were in the emersed form (Tropica included). Fast growing plants adapt quite quickly, but for crypts it takes a couple of weeks or months. I have one crypt which still has emersed leaves even after 8 months since I planted it.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Reediculous_nanotank said:


> I just bought a cryptocoryne undulata "broad leaves" and I am unsure if it already converted to its submerse form or not.


it has not converted.
as previously said, give it a while.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Existing leaves don't change as the plant converts to the submersed form. It is the new leaves that are different. Until you have a lot of new leaves you still have the emersed form plant.


----------



## Reediculous_nanotank (Jan 12, 2019)

Ok, thanks for all the answers.


----------

